# Has anyone ever seen....



## ladycop322 (Jun 23, 2014)

A custom pen clip that has anything to do with a car?  I have a client that wants a pen made the same color as his boss' custom kit car and is asking about a special 'car' pen clip...anyone have any ideas or know of a site to order from?

Thanks so much...

Michelle


----------



## Swagopenturner (Jun 23, 2014)

Hut Products used to make clips with car insignias on them.  Not my idea of a classy pen clip, but I'm sure it fills a need, maybe just what your customer wants!


----------



## ladycop322 (Jun 23, 2014)

Not necessarily an insignia, but something like a car or a steering wheel, etc..???


----------



## parawood (Jun 23, 2014)

*Car*



ladycop322 said:


> A custom pen clip that has anything to do with a car?  I have a client that wants a pen made the same color as his boss' custom kit car and is asking about a special 'car' pen clip...anyone have any ideas or know of a site to order from?
> 
> Thanks so much...
> 
> Michelle



What about a shock absorber pen? PSI has them. If you could find a blank the same color as the car, you would be in business.


----------



## JMCU (Jun 23, 2014)

It might would be an opportunity to do a blank with wrapped photo instead of a clip.


----------

